# How to paint Imperial Guard Valkyrie?



## rafunparked (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi all I just recently purchased a GW plastic Valkyrie not bc I play guard but bc the model just looks amazing and Iv heard many good things about it. My question is what steps should I take to prepare and paint it? As in which parts should I leave off and primed so that I can paint unobstructed. 

Im planning on painting it a dark red on the top but was wondering what color suggestions for the bottom since im going for a two toned top/bottom scheme? And lastly if I put tape on a primed area so I can make straight lines and other effects will that peel off the primer? Any help would be GREATLY appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I can answer the tape question for you.

If you use a proper primer (and NOT GW spray black or white as they are NOT primers. Primers have a specialised formula to allow better adhesion to the surface of the model surface AND better allow adhesion of the paint layers to follow. ) AND allow it to dry properly (it may take a couple of days) AND use the right tape (painters tape - either blue or green is probably best), you shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Just wishing best of luck in your Valkyrie project. They are indeed beautiful models and I look forward to seeing your end result.


----------



## rafunparked (Feb 2, 2008)

Hmmm well all I have is some of the chaos black primer from GW so that sucks but glad I found that out before hand so thank you very much! Any tips on the alternate color or tips on painting it? Btw what would you all use material and model wise to show a marine/guardsmen whatever jumping out of the back on a rope?


----------

